# Scary News?



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe, interesting read here, anyways.
http://www.unwiredvi...in-androidland/



> Stalled growth, possible problems with Verizon in the U.S., worsening vendor attitude towards Google and its loss of leverage with OEMs- all signs point to a very challenging 2012 for Android.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Not at all, another person's opinion, going on uneducated/educated guesses and rumors. This guy sounds like he just wants to stir up some controversy...


----------

